# PJ dans Mail ios8.1



## Cédric74 (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Quand je réponds à un mail qui ne contenait pas de pièce jointe, je n'arrive pas à en joindre une. Je n'ai que les fonctions envoyer ou annuler. Comment fait-on pour mettre une PJ en réponse à un mail ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------

D'ailleurs, je viens de voir que c'est la même chose quand on crée un mail, il n'y a rien pour ajouter une PJ. En fait, il faut partir de la PJ, pas du mail. C'est pas pratique.


----------



## lorena (29 Octobre 2014)

Coucou
En principe, tu appuies à n'importe quel endroit de l'espace réponse, et là un bandeau te propose d'insérer photo ou video. Évidemment au préalable tu auras enregistré ta pièce jointe
Dans tes photos.
Je ne sais pas si c'est la réponse à ta question,?


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Octobre 2014)

Et oui, c'est tout à fait ça. Je me disais bien que c'était le truc tout simple, et donc la question bête, mais je ne trouvais pas.
Merci beaucoup.


----------

